# Ten Cent App Sale



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

Forgive me if this has already been mentioned but there are a few REALLY good apps on sale for ten cents.

There were different ones yesterday so hopefully some more tomorrow? Here is the link https://market.android.com/details?id=apps_timed_promotion&feature=banner

I found the ones of these I want on Amazon and lo and behold, ten cents! 

Here are my two favorites from this list, I got both!

Read It Later Pro

Fruit Ninja


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

Those are good ones, and 10 cents is an incredible deal. There are actually a lot more that are 10 cents than just those listed in that Android Market link.


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

foreverjuly said:


> Those are good ones, and 10 cents is an incredible deal. There are actually a lot more that are 10 cents than just those listed in that Android Market link.


Ooooooooh, where did you find more? It took me awhile to figure out I could just search for the app on Amazon instead of trying to figure out how to buy it there. Duh!


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2011)

StephanieJ said:


> Ooooooooh, where did you find more? It took me awhile to figure out I could just search for the app on Amazon instead of trying to figure out how to buy it there. Duh!


I feel like I'm spamming the same link, but having liked this page on facebook I knew this was going on before 9am today.

http://fireapps.blogspot.com/2011/12/new-10-cent-apps-on-amazon.html


----------



## kabloink (Sep 13, 2011)

Keep checking Amazon for 10 cent items. The Android Market sale is going on for another 8 days with different apps each day. So, we may see a lot more price matching


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Awesome thanks! Just got Read it Later Pro


----------



## sherrymyra (Nov 24, 2011)

I just got Read It Later Pro a couple of days ago.  Just my luck.  Oh well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

My credit card company is going to have a fit over all of these $0.10 charges..


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I did some fiddling around w/ Amazon search engine, and got 776 apps that are Fire compatible, 4 stars and up, priced <$0.11

http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_36_0?bbn=2350149011&qid=1323307341&rh=n%3A2350149011%2Cp_36%3A9-11%2Cp_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A3305698011%2Cp_72%3A2479575011&rnid=2479559011&low-price=0.00&high-price=0.11&x=11&y=11&tag=kbpst-20


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Two I have just downloaded free are:


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

BTackitt said:


> I did some fiddling around w/ Amazon search engine, and got 776 apps that are Fire compatible, 4 stars and up, priced <$0.11
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_36_0?bbn=2350149011&qid=1323307341&rh=n%3A2350149011%2Cp_36%3A9-11%2Cp_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A3305698011%2Cp_72%3A2479575011&rnid=2479559011&low-price=0.00&high-price=0.11&x=11&y=11&tag=kbpst-20


Sweet, thanks!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I sort by price, only one of them is .10, but found some good free ones!

Loved this in the olden days!

Colossal Cave! (Text based adventure....)


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Zorg!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> When I sort by price, only one of them is .10, but found some good free ones!
> 
> Loved this in the olden days!
> 
> ...


This one might keep me up tonight!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> I did some fiddling around w/ Amazon search engine, and got 776 apps that are Fire compatible, 4 stars and up, priced <$0.11
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/search/ref=sr_nr_p_36_0?bbn=2350149011&qid=1323307341&rh=n%3A2350149011%2Cp_36%3A9-11%2Cp_n_feature_two_browse-bin%3A3305698011%2Cp_72%3A2479575011&rnid=2479559011&low-price=0.00&high-price=0.11&x=11&y=11


Very nice list - thanks


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> This one might keep me up tonight!





BTackitt said:


> Zorg!!


We may have to start a Zork/Colossal Cave thread. It's been a long time since I played....

"you are in a maze of twisty passages, all alike!"


Betsy


----------



## gilly78201 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was finally able to download asphalt 6. I knew that would be the game to help me see just how much this kindle could handle. and I loved it. that game was going for 6.99.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

gilly78201 said:


> I was finally able to download asphalt 6. I knew that would be the game to help me see just how much this kindle could handle. and I loved it. that game was going for 6.99.


This was the first one I grabbed. I knew my son would love it! I've been hoping it would be one of the free apps... But I can handle 10 cents.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2011)

There are a few more ten centers out there today!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

are these on the Android Market or Amazon? I was only able to find one ten center on Amazon yesterday, and I don't think it was Asphalt 6. Be sure to clarify where the app is available, thanks!

There are three on Amazon right, Fruit Ninja, Space Physics(?) and Tetris:


Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Both 10 cents for Fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...Fruit Ninja was there and isn't now...

Betsy


----------



## sparklemotion (Jan 13, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> Both 10 cents for Fire


Thank you!  And thanks to Betsy too - I just saw she posted it as well.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I jumped on Tetris as soon as I saw it. It's always been a favorite of mine. 

I also got the other two. 

Asphalt 6 was on sale yesterday morning, but it was no longer on sale by the evening.

Since my husband's phone can't access the Amazon app store and the Fire can't access the Market, I don't mind getting them in both places when they are only ten cents.


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

I've been trying to get the next set of 10 cent apps to show up, but I keep getting the ones from yesterday. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Are you talking about on Amazon's Android Market?  When last I checked (using BTackitt's link and sorting by price, High to Low), there were no new ones...

Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

Oh, sorry.. should've explained myself better. I'm talking about the "billion" celebration here:

https://market.android.com/details?id=apps_timed_promotion


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks!

It's kind of confusing, because the discussion is mostly about the Android market (but those of us without Android phones can't access those) but some of the apps have been price matched in Amazon's market place.  So, yes, if folks are clear which market they're talking about, it helps!


Betsy


----------



## FloridaFire (Nov 21, 2011)

You're very welcome


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you all for posting this thread.
I wanted to get Tetris but was cheap so I didn't.
But with the $.10 price, got it.


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Are you talking about on Amazon's Android Market? When last I checked (using BTackitt's link and sorting by price, High to Low), there were no new ones...
> 
> Betsy


If you go to BTackitt's link & modify the sort (change price range to 0.01 - 0.11 and change minimum # of stars to 1) the new ones come up.

They just added Jelly Defense, Farm Frenzy and Sentinal 3: Homeworld a little while ago.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They definitely weren't there this morning at 10:30 when I tried...but I used my same technique of just sorting from High to Low just now, and Jelly Defense and Sentinal 3 showed up, so I suspect they were added after I checked.  

I got Jelly Defense for free a few days ago but picked up Sentinal 3.  Farm Frenzy did not show up as it is rated only 3 stars, and BT's search is for 4 stars and above, but I searched for it directly and got it at the $0.10.  Thanks!

Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I think they've been showing up between 11-11:30 am EST. I had been checking the Android abut once an hour this morning. They showed up on Amazon around the same time.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Good to know!

Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Asphalt 6 was on sale yesterday morning, but it was no longer on sale by the evening.
> 
> Since my husband's phone can't access the Amazon app store and the Fire can't access the Market, I don't mind getting them in both places when they are only ten cents.


Asphalt 6 is .10 at Amazon and android market today again.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, the Asphalt 6 is definitely something the grandboy would like....

Betsy


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

The Sims 3 is 10 cents at the Android store.  I got it and I'm going to side load it to the Fire and see if it works.  I loved playing that game.  I almost hope it doesn't work...although now I have it on my phone.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Maybe it will show up on Amazon. 

Here's the link again for 10-cent and cheaper apps (four star only), sorted by price from high to low so the ten centers are at the top.

Ten Cent Sale

Thanks to BTackitt for the link...

Note that you can add the three star apps, etc, and other filters by scrolling down and on the left side, clicking on the three star ranking.

Betsy


----------



## eneisch (Mar 22, 2009)

Asphalt 6: Adreniline which is normallly $6.99 is $0.10 today in the Amazon App store today. Even better is that it is a Kindle Fire Edition game! 

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Betsy Link maker not liking the ASINs for 2 10 cent apps today... 
B004QJGPNM & B0055DUUDE

Second one is JENGA.. first one is some football thing   Backbreaker Football 

Ok and I "read the ASIN for Jenga as Bossduude, anyone else?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...working for me now. Are you sure you had the dropdown menu changed to "All?"  At any rate, here's the hotlink for Jenga:



Off to check on the football thing...here's the link:




Betsy


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sim City Delux:


Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

BTackitt said:


>


There's another of the "Little Critter" books for 10 cents today in the Android Market, hopefully it'll be 10 cents on Amazon as well. "When I Get Bigger", regularly $1.99.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Meemo said:


> There's another of the "Little Critter" books for 10 cents today in the Android Market, hopefully it'll be 10 cents on Amazon as well. "When I Get Bigger", regularly $1.99.


It's $.10 on Amazon now.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here it is:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Also Doodle Jump:



And Block Breaker 3, Flight Control and Roll in the Hole:

  

Note that if you do a search or use one of the links below, these apps may show as .99 to 2.99 in the search results, but when you click on the individual item, the .10 price will show.

Betsy


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

gadgetgirl003 said:


> It's $.10 on Amazon now.


Wow, that was quick! I'd just looked to see if it was in the Amazon store and it was still $1.99. Man, 10 cents wasted at the Android Market! LOL


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Wow, that was quick! I'd just looked to see if it was in the Amazon store and it was still $1.99. Man, 10 cents wasted at the Android Market! LOL


Maybe you can return it. 

Betsy


----------



## StephanieJ (Nov 11, 2010)

A nice little 10 cent time waster!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I like this thread, I think  

I am getting way too much stuff. But 10 cents is almost like free, right?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Meemo said:


> There's another of the "Little Critter" books for 10 cents today in the Android Market, hopefully it'll be 10 cents on Amazon as well. "When I Get Bigger", regularly $1.99.


And another _Little Critter_ book for .10, _All By Myself_:



Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

If you missed Sketchbook Mobile when it was free earlier, here's your chance for .10, nice app:



Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Todays 11 apps are posted at mobileread forums, 3 best are below. There are other games and childrens stuff.







Tomorrow is last day. Just learned how to use the linkmaker.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Please tell me about SwiftKey X.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Swiftkey seems to be $1.99 now.

Sorry, I meant S2 was $1.99 when I posted. Still is.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Seamonkey said:


> Swiftkey seems to be $1.99 now.


If you click on my link, it is .10 cents.

It is reported to be a great alternative keyboard app.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

It is still ten cents... But it is not compatible with the Fire


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Game, sounds good...compatible with the Fire.



and another game...



Betsy


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Last day for the 10 cent apps. 12 new posted.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> It is still ten cents... But it is not compatible with the Fire


Anything Amazon doesn't want you to have is not compatible with the fire. This and thumbs are great alternative keyboard apps, but may need to sideload.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Star Chart


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Thank you BT.  That looks like a neat app.
Entertainment but educational.
Neat.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Tabatha said:


>


Thanks, Tabatha!

As for the first one, is that useful if we don't have a camera? Has anyone tried it?

Link to best (most entertaining) review: http://www.amazon.com/review/RFH5RCAHABCDC/ref=cm_cr_pr_perm?ie=UTF8&ASIN=B004YF6MHW&nodeID=&tag=&linkCode=

Betsy


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Thanks, Tabatha!
> 
> As for the first one, is that useful if we don't have a camera? Has anyone tried it?
> 
> ...


Betsy,
I loved the review.
I am snickering too hard to type more.
Just loved it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Betsy,
> I loved the review.
> I am snickering too hard to type more.
> Just loved it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

geoffthomas said:


> Betsy,
> I loved the review.
> I am snickering too hard to type more.
> Just loved it.


I agree totally with you. I saw it first thing this morning when posting the app. Best review ever.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I don't think this one has been listed yet:



Betsy


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> Anything Amazon doesn't want you to have is not compatible with the fire. This and thumbs are great alternative keyboard apps, but may need to sideload.


The problem is that even if you sideload it, there's nothing in settings allowing you to select that particular keyboard. I think you'd have to root the Fire to use it.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> The problem is that even if you sideload it, there's nothing in settings allowing you to select that particular keyboard. I think you'd have to root the Fire to use it.


I think I did see somewhere where they said you could NOT select an alternative keyboard, that the option was locked in settings. Sorry. Good OL' Amazon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the link again for 10-cent and cheaper apps (four star only), sorted by price from high to low so the ten centers are at the top. Several of the ones listed in this thread are still available!

Ten Cent Sale

Thanks to BTackitt for the link...

Note that you can add the three star apps, etc, and other filters by scrolling down and on the left side, clicking on the three star ranking.

Betsy


----------

